# Remove and Replace 54"



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

A job I did recently made me wonder how some of you handle hanging over dried paste left on the wall after removing 54" vwc. If it is bonded well do you try to remove it, or hang over top of it? On the job I did it was ok to hang over, but of course it makes for a very dry surface which seems to take more paste on the new vinyl to get good adhesion. I wasn't happy with the results, (especially on the corners) so I sanded and primed over the paste with Gardz, which gave me much better results. I'm curious about how some of the hangers on this site typically deal with this situation. Thanks!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I usually give it a quick go over with a sanding pole and Gardz it.


----------

